# Retrofitting folding oem towbar X5 F15



## Oreges (3 mo ago)

Hi Guys
I’m new to forum and need help with wiring colour codes for wiring up my oem Folding Towbar
Harness was cut at body grommet, I can easily identify the 13 pin plug wires but Im having trouble with the other 6 wires which go to folding mechanism motor.
Any help would be much appreciated


----------

